

Can AI save health care? Research shows lower costs, better outcomes - paulsutter
http://newsinfo.iu.edu/news/page/normal/23795.html

======
lutusp
This change has been a long time coming. The first computer-aided diagnosis
systems date back to the 1970s. They were evaluations, not real diagnostic
tools, because no one was willing to risk relying on a computer for diagnoses.
But that is all about to change -- among other projects, the "Watson" system,
the clever system that won on Jeopardy, is now being programmed to come up
with diagnoses and treatment plans.

AI won't "save health care" -- that's overhyped --but it will certainly create
consistently high quality diagnoses and treatment plans.

